# Anyone have a favorite Aromasin?



## ted8541 (Jul 24, 2011)

Anyone have a favorite Aromasin?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm more of an arimidex fan...


----------



## sofargone561 (Jul 24, 2011)

Havnt tried any yet but will tune into this becuase its next on the list


----------



## blazeftp (Jul 24, 2011)

Gp aromasin got me throw my cycle perfect.
And PCT.


----------



## alphabolic (Jul 24, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Gp aromasin got me throw my cycle perfect.
> And PCT.


 
this.  im on my 3rd week of PCT using GP aromasin and GP clomid.  test levels have "felt" great the entire time and i have zero total side effects.


----------



## exphys88 (Jul 24, 2011)

I've had great success with researchstop and EP.  I got bloodwork on both to determine legitimacy.


----------



## Mooksman (Jul 24, 2011)

^^ was there a noticeable difference between the 2???^^*^


----------



## LightBearer (Jul 24, 2011)

Anyonje have experience with alldaychemist exemestane "xstane"?


----------



## exphys88 (Jul 24, 2011)

Mooksman said:


> ^^ was there a noticeable difference between the 2???^^*^



I would say that RS seemed more potent


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 24, 2011)

ChemOneResearch best ever
ResearchStop very good


----------



## IanM4208 (Jul 24, 2011)

I like innovativepeptides. Quick and cheap... however, idk about their potency because I don't do bloodwork on cycle


----------



## minimal (Jul 24, 2011)

IanM4208 said:


> I like innovativepeptides. Quick and cheap... however, idk about their potency because I don't do bloodwork on cycle



Didn't hear too many good things about them


----------



## endurance724 (Jul 24, 2011)

gp aromasin is on point


----------



## IanM4208 (Jul 24, 2011)

minimal said:


> Didn't hear too many good things about them



For example...


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 24, 2011)

IanM4208 said:


> I like innovativepeptides. Quick and cheap... however, idk about their potency because I don't do bloodwork on cycle



if innovativepeptides is the same as Innovative-research like 5 years ago, they were one of the best in the business at that time, Site logo's look similar, if so I would assume they are GTG, may need to try a few things


----------



## minimal (Jul 24, 2011)

IanM4208 said:


> For example...



Google is your friend... 

Ex)

MESO-Rx - View Single Post - Who are the legit Research Chem companies these days?

Innovative Peptides BUNK letro - Anabolicminds.com


----------



## IanM4208 (Jul 24, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> if innovativepeptides is the same as Innovative-research like 5 years ago, they were one of the best in the business at that time, Site logo's look similar, if so I would assume they are GTG, may need to try a few things



I am 95% sure it is the same company. They have always delivered within 5 days and they are the cheapest that's I have seen around


----------



## IanM4208 (Jul 24, 2011)

minimal said:


> Google is your friend...
> 
> Ex)
> 
> ...



Google is not always reliable because not everyone is a worthy source of info. I know their letro is g2g and I have never been scammed by them. Plus, for all those as paranoid as me, their shipping is very discreet.


----------



## daytay (Jul 24, 2011)

Blood test just came back, E2 at 13 with EP Aromasin


----------



## minimal (Jul 24, 2011)

daytay said:


> Blood test just came back, E2 at 13 with EP Aromasin



What was your dose?  What & how much gear you running?


----------



## sofargone561 (Jul 24, 2011)

daytay said:


> Blood test just came back, E2 at 13 with EP Aromasin


 is that bad?


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Jul 24, 2011)

dose?


----------



## exphys88 (Jul 24, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> is that bad?



no, it's at the low end of exactly where you want it.  15-45 is normal level for males, aas users are recommended to keep it between 15-25 during cycle to prevent bloat and high bp.

I personally like 20's, and have found that the teens make me feel like shit: fatigue, creaky/achy joints.


----------



## sofargone561 (Jul 24, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> no, it's at the low end of exactly where you want it. 15-45 is normal level for males, aas users are recommended to keep it between 15-25 during cycle to prevent bloat and high bp.
> 
> I personally like 20's, and have found that the teens make me feel like shit: fatigue, creaky/achy joints.


 oh gotcha cool thanks for the information learn somthing new everyday!


----------



## primo33333 (Jul 24, 2011)

*aromasin with torem for pct*

can anyone please tell me what the proper aromaasin with TOREM dosage is?
starting pct in 2 weeks, still unclear
thank you guys


----------



## bulldogz (Jul 24, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> Anyonje have experience with alldaychemist exemestane "xstane"?


 
I want to know this as well, but I would think it's some good sheit since it should be pharm grade...


----------



## daytay (Jul 24, 2011)

10ml ED. Running 600mg test and 375mg tren weekly.


----------



## exphys88 (Jul 24, 2011)

daytay said:


> 10ml ED. Running 600mg test and 375mg tren weekly.



I'm just curious how you measure out 10 mg w/ liquid aromasin that's dosed at 25mg/ml?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jul 24, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I'm just curious how you measure out 10 mg w/ liquid aromasin that's dosed at 25mg/ml?



Lol just go with half, 12.5mg.  No need to get carried away with things.


----------



## exphys88 (Jul 24, 2011)

OfficerFarva said:


> Lol just go with half, 12.5mg.  No need to get carried away with things.



I know.  I'm asking him how he goes about measuring 10 mg's out of liquid aromasin.


----------



## daytay (Jul 24, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I know.  I'm asking him how he goes about measuring 10 mg's out of liquid aromasin.



I use a syringe and go a little below the half ml mark.


----------



## sofargone561 (Jul 24, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I know. I'm asking him how he goes about measuring 10 mg's out of liquid aromasin.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 24, 2011)

ChemOne Research


----------



## ted8541 (Jul 24, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> ChemOne Research



Thanks Heavy.  Is that Exemestane a liquid or tablet form?  They don't have any descriptions.


----------



## chucky1 (Jul 24, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> ChemOne Research



90 bucks seems like a lot but i geuss you get what you pay for.  EP dose it for me


----------



## primo33333 (Jul 24, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I know.  I'm asking him how he goes about measuring 10 mg's out of liquid aromasin.



The liquid aromasin is dosed at 25mg/1ml
Each 5mg of aromasin is 0.2cc/1ml
So 5mgX5=25mg
25mg=10 points on an oral syringe. 
Get it?
So. 12.50mg=5 points.


----------



## primo33333 (Jul 24, 2011)

Anyone know for sure dosing for aroma and torem pct for 4 weeks?


----------



## Silver Back (Jul 25, 2011)

daytay said:


> Blood test just came back, E2 at 13 with EP Aromasin



Nice!

I've ran these a few times and they are legit


----------



## skinnyd (Jul 25, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> Anyonje have experience with alldaychemist exemestane "xstane"?




there gtg use it 1/2 tab a day or 12.5mg and the price is right to.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 25, 2011)

exp is what i am on they seem g2g and are cheap there melotan2 is stroung as hell for sure so.i am thinking of buying some pep from them to try soon .


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 25, 2011)

EP's MII is weird for me. I never got the random boners and it made my chest break out everytime. I switched to a different company's stuff and I get the hardon's and no acne. Both worked though.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 25, 2011)

wow i get hard ons that are painfull they are so big and hard and can last for days allmost and they wont go away even after cumming sevral sevral times.from m2 from exp i get no side effects at all only good stufff from it.but i did get zits on my chest to sloppy from it but i tought it was from my test but i stop m2 and they went away you just can not beat there price and it works.20dollars a bottle while most other are 35 dollars at least


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 25, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> wow i get hard ons that are painfull they are so big and hard and can last for days allmost and they wont go away even after cumming sevral sevral times.from m2 from exp i get no side effects at all only good stufff from it.but i did get zits on my chest to sloppy from it but i tought it was from my test but i stop m2 and they went away you just can not beat there price and it works.20dollars a bottle while most other are 35 dollars at least


 

Yeah man, I thought it was from the test too but when I stopped the MII they went away.


----------



## ted8541 (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks like *EP* and *GP* have a lot of positive feedback, and a "best ever" by Heavy for *ChemOneResearch*.

This is why I love this forum.  Y'alls feedback is great.  Thanks guys.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 25, 2011)

ted8541 said:


> Thanks Heavy. Is that Exemestane a liquid or tablet form? They don't have any descriptions.


 Liquid and always 100% correct.


----------



## RAWS n More (Jul 25, 2011)

we have very good aramosin in stock


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Jul 31, 2011)

Anyone else try alldaychemist with good results?


----------

